# Smelly dogs and raw food?



## Nudibranch (1 August 2014)

Little dog has been on raw (based on chicken wings from supermarket) for quite some time. No problems at all. When big dog arrived I started ordering from RawToGo. They've been having the minced chicken and some green tripe. However, now they stink! It's not wind, and I don't think it's their breath, I'm not even sure if it's both dogs or just big dog. But there's a pervading smell, sort of sour, meaty and unpleasant. A bit like tripe, only they smell even on non-tripe days too! Almost as if it's coming out of their pores.

Has anyone heard of or experienced this? Not sure whether to persist with the RTG food, or switch back to wings although that becomes expensive and hard to store in quantities. Or maybe change to one of the prepackaged "raw" diets. Any ideas?


----------



## NellRosk (1 August 2014)

Hmm no my dogs don't smell at all on raw! I would highly recommend the Nutriment brand of raw, my dogs looked fantastic on it. You could get maybe a 2 week supply of it and see if the smell went?


----------



## lexiedhb (1 August 2014)

My dog used to be able to be able to clear a street with his ass before I switched to raw. Id be concerned they werent getting a completely balanced diet on chicken and tripe alone - maybe the wiff is a deficiency of some sort?


----------



## Crabby (1 August 2014)

Not raw feeder..delicate soul rejected raw meat when offered. However when I ran out of the Orijen recently I put him on Lathams plus his usual rice n veg and I noticed that he smelt different . And I don't mean wind either. It's his body smell. I think it's like us. We smell of what we eat.


----------



## Bosworth (2 August 2014)

i think tripe is your issue, one of mine stinks when I feed tripe....... and not a wind, just an all pervading odour of tripe!


----------



## RhaLoulou (2 August 2014)

No my dog does not smell at all on raw food, doesn't even pump! She gets natural instinct though with chicken wings and various bits of offal for treats, I don't think chicken wings and tripe sounds properly balanced so could be the source of your dogs odour problem!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 August 2014)

Perhaps change supplier http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/197702-raw-food-supplier-list.html

Mine don't smell. Do check your ratios, 10:10:80 offal, bone, meat and vary what you give. MVM have a good variety if they deliver to your area.


----------



## kate2000 (4 August 2014)

Id also say the chicken wings isnt a balanced diet and one of the ready made raw foods might be a better option? I use Natures Menu and my dogs literally inhale it - they love it. It has a mix of meat, bone etc plus a bit of fish oil and veg/fruit. I've seen a MASSIVE improvement in their coats, breath, etc. Small intestinal disease has been cured in one of the girls since going onto raw.
I feed the tripe occasionally from natures menu but i actually have to feed it outside as it STINKS - so i can only imagine the tripe is maybe coming out through their pores - you know the way if us humans eat a load of garlic, you can smell it off us??
That would be my guess as to why they smell of it when you feed it??
Anyways, Id definitely look into the pre packed stuff - one tub for my cavaliers does 6 meals and costs £3 a tub. Fab . I give a couple of chicken wing tips (also from natures menu) in the evening as a little snack for them
Hope this helps a bit.



cinnamontoast said:



			Perhaps change supplier http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/197702-raw-food-supplier-list.html

Mine don't smell. Do check your ratios, 10:10:80 offal, bone, meat and vary what you give. MVM have a good variety if they deliver to your area.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (11 August 2014)

Bosworth said:



			i think tripe is your issue, one of mine stinks when I feed tripe....... and not a wind, just an all pervading odour of tripe!
		
Click to expand...

Our little dog has been in kennels for four days, where she was fed tripe. She bloomin stinks!


----------



## JulesRules (12 August 2014)

We are planning on trying our new girl on raw feed when we get her in 2 weeks time. 

Friends of ours have just started a pre packed raw feed company http://www.raw-menu.com/ so I thought we should give it a try


----------



## Dry Rot (12 August 2014)

Raw tripe is not so bad if you trim off all the fat. It is the fat that makes them fart!


----------



## Nudibranch (19 August 2014)

Interesting! Maybe it is the tripe then - I'll bin it and continue with the minces. They come in the 80/10/10 ratio so should be fairly well balanced. They also get eggs and a bit of cooked veg, sometimes fish, and a Bonio at night so I think their diets are pretty comprehensive.


----------

